# Timing belt or timing chain?



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

A32 chassis has what? And what about the A33 chassis? Belt or chain? Thanx!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the only Maxima with a belt was the 2nd and 3rd gen with the VG30E. all VE and VQ series engines have chains.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

What Maxima has a "VE" engine code? Must be in Japan. I thought all Max's in the US; '95 - '01 have the "DE" (VG30DE) engine code. No? I'm not 100% sure. I'm no expert on Maxima's. So do they have t-belts or t-chains? Help a bruthuh out! Holla!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

85-88 Maximas have the VG30E. ~150hp.
89-94 GXEs and 89-91 SEs have the VG30E. 160hp 
(VG30E= timing belt)

92-94 Maxima SEs have the VE30DE. 190hp
(Timing chain)

95-99 Maximas have the VQ30DE. 190hp
(Timing chain)

00-01 Maximas have the VQ30DE-K. 222hp
(Timing chain)

02-06+ Maximas have the VQ35DE. ~265hp
(Timing chain)


----------

